# Slim-lines, is it the plating?



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2011)

The slim-line seems to be a loved or hated kit, some won't make them to sell and say their just "stir sticks".

So, is the plating the issue? Would a Rhodium, Blk Ti or other high(er) quality plating change your opinion?

*EDIT*


Andrew_K99 said:


> Well, I'll learn something new everyday if I choose to open my eyes . While many places only offer them in chrome/gold I found on CSUSA's website that they have them in most of the plating options.
> 
> So this is a useless poll and could be deleted.
> 
> AK


 

AK


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 27, 2011)

Slimlines are available in every plating possible and even a few platings that are only offered for slims. So, how can plating choices be a factor in liking or disliking slims? Just trying to understand your poll question.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 27, 2011)

I personally like them. It's a good solid pen and I use one for my personal use. Not a problem on the platings.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

for me its the refill. Don't like it, so I don't make them any more.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Slimlines are available in every plating possible and even a few platings that are only offered for slims. So, how can plating choices be a factor in liking or disliking slims? Just trying to understand your poll question.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


I've only seen them in chrome and gold, which are generally the lower quality platings. Who sells different platings?

AK


----------



## penmaker1967 (Apr 27, 2011)

i like them have made several of them. i can get any plating that i want for them. i sell quite a few of them during my shows


----------



## doddman70 (Apr 27, 2011)

Call me a snob I don't like them LOL I prefer the Roadster or the comfort grip without the grip


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I'll learn something new everyday if I choose to open my eyes . While many places only offer them in chrome/gold I found on CSUSA's website that they have them in most of the plating options.

So this is a useless poll and could be deleted.

AK


----------



## bensoelberg (Apr 27, 2011)

I still make them, but I hate putting in the transmission.  I think that the effort to turn them is the same for any other two barrel kit pen, but that the assembly is more difficult than the assembly of a cigar or even a Jr. Gent.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOPS*



Andrew_K99 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Slimlines are available in every plating possible and even a few platings that are only offered for slims. So, how can plating choices be a factor in liking or disliking slims? Just trying to understand your poll question.
> ...


 
Almost everybody who sells them including myself, sell at least a half dozen or more of 24kt Gold, copper, gun metal, chrome, silver, sating silver (sometimes called satin pearl) black chrome, gold titanium nitride, black titanium nitride, satin chrome, satin gold, antique bronze polish, antique copper, antique rose copper polish, "upgrade" gold (this is not always the same thing with different sellers), gunmetal polish and platinum (usually Rhodium).  Slimlines are available in many more finishes than any other kit - no other kit even comes close to the selections available for slims.

While the most popular slimline plating is unquestionably 24kt gold which is a poor choice for wear - chrome is acturally one of the better wearing finishes - probably a little better than Rhodium.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 27, 2011)

The only thing about them that I don't enjoy is the band is always moving leaving an edge for me to feel. I never feel I have done a good pen if I can feel the edge anywhere.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 27, 2011)

The biggest problem I have with the slimline is that the upper barrel doesn't seem to grasp and turn the transmission properly.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny we call the evolution of the "slimline kit" progress.

I sold over a thousand, before the kits were made by the newer players---never had a top half slip--never had a tranny bend.

Then, we got new players and kits that cost less--now all these problems are prevalent.  Ya' suppose there is a connection there???

FWIW


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2011)

It seems to be how everything goes, the more popular it gets, the more players that get interested and the quality goes down to make them cheaper so people buy their products.  Evolution, it is a wonderful thing.

AK


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Who calls it progress ----*

People said the same thing about Ford Cars - make them cheap and before you know it EVERYBODY will be driving one.  Put most of those great early custom horseless carriage makers out of business.

Called the "tin Lizzy"

What time is when two fords pass each other "tin past tin"

"held together with chewing gum and bailing wire"

"junk on wheels"

"get a horse" when they broke down (which was often)

But aren't we all glad Henry Ford decided to make them AND to pay his factory workers enough so they could own them.  That probably had as much to do with the USA's rise to greatness as any other single thing in our history.

More available at a lower cost, even if not as high quality is not a bad thing guys and gals.


----------



## dgelnett (Apr 27, 2011)

I mainly use them to try something new, since they are so cheap if it does not work out I don't feel bad about it. Also when I have a friend that wants to learn to turn pens it the slim line for the first pen. If they want something better then they can buy it.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 27, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Funny we call the evolution of the "slimline kit" progress.
> 
> I sold over a thousand, before the kits were made by the newer players---never had a top half slip--never had a tranny bend.
> 
> ...



The last ones I got from CSUSA the tubes are so large I can insert and remove all the parts except the transmissions with my fingers.  Had one tube so large I could move the transmission back and forth. I shoulda called customer service, but I had some spare tubes laying around so I am just using them up.

Anyway - it isn't cheap kits on my part.  Ed, you and I had this conversation just a couple weeks ago, if you remember.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't turn many slimlines, but I do like the "comfort" variations with the slightly larger center bands that more closely match pens of the size I'm  comfortable holding. Many people try over-sizing the slimlines to get similar results or "creative shapes" and quite honestly lots of those make me think of a fat lady with an overly tight belt! 

This thought sours me on them somewhat, but I still turn a few to keep variety in my offerings. But my own preference is for anything lager than them. I also prefer pens that use the Parker style or Rollerball refills also.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Slimlines are available in every plating possible and even a few platings that are only offered for slims. So, how can plating choices be a factor in liking or disliking slims? Just trying to understand your poll question.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Ditto!
Personally, I like slim pens. I like them just turned B2B, flat, straight, and slim. What I hate about slims is all the added coves, finger grips, big bowing centers turned to meet a tiny center band. I call those "puppy pens" because they always look SUPER PREGNANT, and offends my sensibilities.

My personal carry pen is a one piece slim, in black. NO "dodahs", no frills, no thrills. just a plain ole pen in perfect black resin. It always gets many compliments. it looks sexy and elegent. No hardware, execpt a nib and hidden clip. BUT, everything fits and works perfectly.

Now that the Cross style ink is getting better. I may make 'em again. No center band, no "stuff", just plain, straight black pens, in a rhodium finish.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2011)

hilltopper46 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Funny we call the evolution of the "slimline kit" progress.
> ...



True, but not everybody heard that conversation.

Even CSUSA seems to be experimenting with new "makers" for their kits.  When I bought slims from them, they were always GREAT fit and their platings lasted.  Now they seem to be willing to "experiment" with products that may provide them higher margins.

What, do you suppose, is the value of a great reputation??  Both theirs as a supplier and YOURS, to YOUR customers as you "make do" with a second-rate fit??

I sold hundreds of Cigar pens, too.  Last night I assembled one, made in China.  I wouldn't sell it at a craft show, personally, but it is a few bucks cheaper than our Berea cigars.

To each his own, but it would be nice if they had different names, so the "confusion factor" was reduced.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2011)

I personally think the kit is fine.  Yes a nicer refill would be great and a "slim line" that had not quite so "slim" parts  but still built on the same concept would be better.  I agree with they take as much time or more as higher end kits but I guess that has never been an issue for me.  Regardless of the kit, the better plating is the best option,  usually.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 27, 2011)

Loaded Poll.

Prove my point ONE.

Prove my point TWO  options.

When you Poll a Bull you cut of the POINT.

I like Slimlines poll questions ask the recipients for their unbiased opinion.

Claim the fifth the right to disagree amicably with respect, I do respect every point of view.

Have fun I do.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't dislike slims.  Actually, I prefer them over most other ball point designs - most of which I find to be too 'blingy'.  

My only concern with slims is that they are ball points - I don't really care for ball point pens in general.  I much prefer fountain pens.  Unfortunately, the selection of kits for fountain pens is extremely limited - too few choices of platings, and far too much bling.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Me too*



76winger said:


> I don't turn many slimlines, but I do like the "comfort" variations with the slightly larger center bands that more closely match pens of the size I'm comfortable holding. Many people try over-sizing the slimlines to get similar results or "creative shapes" and quite honestly lots of those make me think of a fat lady with an overly tight belt!
> 
> This thought sours me on them somewhat, but I still turn a few to keep variety in my offerings. But my own preference is for anything lager than them. I also prefer pens that use the Parker style or Rollerball refills also.


 
I personally like comforts better also, I think they both look and feel better,  and can't for the life of me figure out why slims are more popular other than needing to pay more for the comforts. and having to chuck that idiotic grip for about 90% of the kits.

As to the cross refills - I used them for at least 30 years and they've always seemed good enough for me....some better than others but the cross brand always did the job for me.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 27, 2011)

My first pens were Streamlines from Lee Valley (Berea Hardwoods kits). I like the larger diameter ringed center band, compared to the tiny slimline center band. Others carry this pen in higher quality platings. It is the only "slim" pen I really care for, since you can make it larger in diameter, and it looks fine, IMHO, because of the larger center band. (No "fat lady with a tight belt" look ...  )


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> hilltopper46 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...


 
They want to stay in business Ed. When they see a competitor come into their market and go from zero to millions of kits sold per year in theirr market over a period of about 5 years, they better sit up and take notice or they'll find themselves on the outside looking in. 

It's not just a matter of margins, it's also a matter of gross sales and cash flow(I'm guessing a little on the cash flow).


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2011)

The problem with choosing a cheaper kit at the expense of quality is that the end user receives a pen that will leave a sour experience that becomes associated with all hand made pens. Every one suffers. If we as the producers of custom hand made pens  buy those kits, Positively reinforcing thats what we want and will pay for,then thats what they will make and sell. Eventually that will damage our ability to sell pens. Telling the suppliers by using our dollars in our purchase selections that we would rather have a better product with better quality means that  they will move to provide that to us.  There will always be a market for the cheapest price point. We as a group and as individuals dont have to support that. I realize that there are those of us  that have to balance every purchase based on the limited dollars they have to spend on this as a hobby. They have to choose between quality and quantity at every step of the way and decide for themselves where they spend their money and why.   I myself dont mind the slim lines.  I like the slim black  "Cross" Pens.  But also  because Im not the one using it, the client who is giving me money is the one making that choice and my job is to supply them with what they want and will pay for.
Mike


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 27, 2011)

I like slimlines. Because they are available dirt cheap (with equally cheap platings and components), they have a bad rep. But I like the better platings. 

But I make them and enjoy them. The size, weight and (when I do away with the CB) balance, are quite good and appreciated by many of my customers. Because I can sell them for $30-ish, I have a few people that buy one every few months. Personally, I think they buy a new pen instead of a refill, but who am I to argue with cash?

Which reminds me, I'm out of rhodium slims...


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2011)

mredburn said:


> The problem with choosing a cheaper kit at the expense of quality is that the end user receives a pen that will leave a sour experience that becomes associated with all hand made pens. Every one suffers. If we as the producers of custom hand made pens buy those kits, Positively reinforcing thats what we want and will pay for,then thats what they will make and sell. Eventually that will damage our ability to sell pens. Telling the suppliers by using our dollars in our purchase selections that we would rather have a better product with better quality means that they will move to provide that to us. There will always be a market for the cheapest price point. We as a group and as individuals dont have to support that. I realize that there are those of us that have to balance every purchase based on the limited dollars they have to spend on this as a hobby. They have to choose between quality and quantity at every step of the way and decide for themselves where they spend their money and why. I myself dont mind the slim lines. I like the slim black "Cross" Pens. But also because Im not the one using it, the client who is giving me money is the one making that choice and my job is to supply them with what they want and will pay for.
> Mike


 
But, cheaper does not have to be at the expense of quality. 

Maybe we should start having Consumer's Reports start evaluating pen kits. 

They evaluate all kinds of things and many times their highest rated products are not the highest priced and their "best buys" are rarely the highest price. 

I sell low priced kits - I have over 1200 customers in my customer base and about 70 to 75 per cent of my sales are to returning buyers(last year I had 1100 shipments and 300 new customers). When I have people who have spent more than $1000 with me for Slimline pen kits and buy 200/300 kits at a time, I don't think it's because they have to pinch their pennies, I think it's because they think they are getting the best value for their money from me.


----------



## fernhills (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the Slim, i use them all the time, i don`t have any plating issues. I have one at my PC desk now in a turned stand, looks cool. I like to turn them in all kinds of styles, but like the style to fit the kit.  Gotta order more..  Carl


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 28, 2011)

Think it's the 'feel' of the writing instrument(ie. SlimLine) as compared to the 'other options' out there.

Plating wouldn't really matter, if the 'feel' deters the potential customer from buying......




Scott (gold plated turd, is just a prettier turd) B


----------



## omb76 (Apr 28, 2011)

The slimline kits for some reason have always kicked my butt as far as difficulty goes.  Not really sure why.  I never made that many to begin with and last month I bought a couple with the goal of "perfecting" one and for the most part I'm happy with the way it turned out.  I do have problems getting a good fit around the center band as there never seems to be a smooth transition between the blank and the band.  My personal preference is for the comfort grip style.  It's still a thin pen but has just a little bit more meat to it and is easier to hold in my opinion.  I also think that the extra thickness makes it feel like a higher quality pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 28, 2011)

omb76 said:


> The slimline kits for some reason have always kicked my butt as far as difficulty goes.  Not really sure why.  I never made that many to begin with and last month I bought a couple with the goal of "perfecting" one and for the most part I'm happy with the way it turned out.  I do have problems getting a good fit around the center band as there never seems to be a smooth transition between the blank and the band.  My personal preference is for the comfort grip style.  It's still a thin pen but has just a little bit more meat to it and is easier to hold in my opinion.  I also think that the extra thickness makes it feel like a higher quality pen.



I very rarely use the CB in a slimline kit. Only if requested... 

Here's one I did recently: http://www.flickr.com/photos/donimages/5642095521/in/set-72157625809055939/

No stock CB. Even Euros don't get the stock CB.


----------



## snyiper (Apr 28, 2011)

I do almost all slims. I like the ability to customize them, you can make them as fat as you like several ways ,one by making a contrasting center band, eliminating it altogether (this will show you if your turning OOR) and make the lower barrel slide in under the upper barrel for a very nice look. I have yet to master the hidden clip but Ill keep at it. Slims always seem to be a hit and dont hurt the wallet to give away!!! The inks also seem to be getting better so my vote is Yes I love my slims!!!!


----------



## w5brw (Apr 28, 2011)

Having Just started turning, most of the pens coming out of the shop have been slims. Having said that most of what I've sold have not been slims.  They are great to learn on, and good for people that want a custom pen without a big price, but for those who really like a nice pen, it seems, they go for the larger stock.  I enjoy turning slims out of wood I got on the cheap or corian, but it almost hurts me to turn one out of a really pretty larger block or  expensive acrylic blank.  So much wasted on the small size.
However...  I've been looking at the spare parts that some sites sell.  Using a slim kit with a larger band, or making your own center-band makes them extremely versatile in size and use.

I'm still glad they are there, and in so many plating's.  If not, I believe, there would be fewer of us taking the dive to try our hand at making pens.  :redface:


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 28, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Slimlines are available in every plating possible and even a few platings that are only offered for slims. So, how can plating choices be a factor in liking or disliking slims? Just trying to understand your poll question.
> ...



Andrew, William Woodwrite here in Canada has them in ti gold and did have black ti but I don't see them now, I hope they haven't dropped them.
http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=5265&cat=30&page=1


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a bunch of the low cost slim lines from Smitty. I wanted to make a bunch of very low cost pens and it worked. But for the most part I only buy slimlines from CSUSA. After having made hundreds of them the CSUSA parts simply have a lot of little things about them that I like better. I also personally prefer the slightly larger confort pen without the grip but many of my customers disagree. Otherwise the slimline is just another style of pen. It has it's place and I keep them in stock. They make up a large portion of my personal collection as well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Slimline pro*



hunter-27 said:


> I personally think the kit is fine. Yes a nicer refill would be great and a "slim line" that had not quite so "slim" parts but still built on the same concept would be better. I agree with they take as much time or more as higher end kits but I guess that has never been an issue for me. Regardless of the kit, the better plating is the best option, usually.


 
The Slimline Pro from PSI is a little bigger but still "straight" and it uses a parker style refill. It is also the best click mechanism I've run into. I like the comforts - use all slimline parts except the centerband and to me just have a classier look. I eve like them better than streamlines which are close to the same.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*comfort*



w5brw said:


> Having Just started turning, most of the pens coming out of the shop have been slims. Having said that most of what I've sold have not been slims. They are great to learn on, and good for people that want a custom pen without a big price, but for those who really like a nice pen, it seems, they go for the larger stock. I enjoy turning slims out of wood I got on the cheap or corian, but it almost hurts me to turn one out of a really pretty larger block or expensive acrylic blank. So much wasted on the small size.
> However... I've been looking at the spare parts that some sites sell. Using a slim kit with a larger band, or making your own center-band makes them extremely versatile in size and use.
> 
> I'm still glad they are there, and in so many plating's. If not, I believe, there would be fewer of us taking the dive to try our hand at making pens. :redface:


 That is the comfort kit - center bands for comfort pens are also available on their own --- but it's probably cheaper to buy the comfort kits than to upgrade slimlines.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 28, 2011)

There should be one more option: "I am happy with them and like them"

 Like things the way they are, and can live with them EASILY.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 28, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the kit is fine. Yes a nicer refill would be great and a "slim line" that had not quite so "slim" parts but still built on the same concept would be better. I agree with they take as much time or more as higher end kits but I guess that has never been an issue for me. Regardless of the kit, the better plating is the best option, usually.
> ...



I agree on the Slimline Pros. They also use an 8mm tube instead of 7mm, giving room for the Parker style refill that I prefer. 

And as you mentioned earlier about the comforts (I think it was you), I leave the rubber "comfort grips" off most of mine as well, and the slightly larger body of the pens look awesome.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread has really materialized! As mentioned the poll isn't valid though, as I found out there are many plating options available. It is quite interesting to hear the varied opinions of the slim-line.

AK


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 28, 2011)

76winger said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > hunter-27 said:
> ...



But then neither of the pens you are discussing is a slimline, but a varient, or different kit altogether


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 28, 2011)

Slims I have to make them. They are probably 75% of my sales. And like posts are saying the quality has gone down in the last couple years. I never had the top barrel slip like i have had in the last couple months. So before I glue in the tube I use aa pair of plyers and put dimples in the tube This gives it more grip. They are what pays the bills.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hmmm*



pwhay said:


> Loaded Poll.
> 
> Prove my point ONE.
> 
> ...


 
When I polled them I cut off the whole horn - not just the point.


----------



## soligen (Apr 28, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> for me its the refill. Don't like it, so I don't make them any more.


 
+1

And many of the tranmissions I dont like, nor the clips.

Of I'm going to make a cross refill pen, I'd much rather make the Euro.  Much nicer clip IMO


----------



## holmqer (Apr 28, 2011)

I must be weird because I actually like the slimline. I abandon the center-band and turn them free-form.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*adapt*



soligen said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > for me its the refill. Don't like it, so I don't make them any more.
> ...


 
It really isn't hard to find other clips for the slimlines.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Responded to another*



JerrySambrook said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 
I think an earlier post asked about an alternative to slims, unless I misread it.  I suggested comforts which are a slimline with a different centerband.  or the Slimline PRO which has the same lines as a straight slimline but is a bit thicker and is a click pen using a parker refill.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



RDH79 said:


> Slims I have to make them. They are probably 75% of my sales. And like posts are saying the quality has gone down in the last couple years. I never had the top barrel slip like i have had in the last couple months. So before I glue in the tube I use aa pair of plyers and put dimples in the tube This gives it more grip. They are what pays the bills.


 Rich, I hope you bought those slims from someone else - I've had a number of different problems reported but the upper barrel slipping isn't one of them.  That would seem to be transmission too small or barrel too big.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but the slimline pro is just the gel writer pro with a new name. I like the idea of the parker refill but I will not sell that pen because the click mechanism is not reliable, unless it has been improved since I last made one. 

I consider (most) 7mm pens to be slimlines regardless of the name or the size of the CB. I don't use the centerband, at least not very often. Someone mentioned the clip on slimlines and I must admit I do not like or purchase the black line clip kits. Even the black line clips that are plain (without the black line) are not as nice looking as the clips on other 7mm pens. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Smitty37 said:


> I think an earlier post asked about an alternative to slims, unless I misread it.  I suggested comforts which are a slimline with a different centerband.  or the Slimline PRO ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Click mech*



its_virgil said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the slimline pro is just the gel writer pro with a new name. I like the idea of the parker refill but I will not sell that pen because the click mechanism is not reliable, unless it has been improved since I last made one.
> 
> I consider (most) 7mm pens to be slimlines regardless of the name or the size of the CB. I don't use the centerband, at least not very often. Someone mentioned the clip on slimlines and I must admit I do not like or purchase the black line clip kits. Even the black line clips that are plain (without the black line) are not as nice looking as the clips on other 7mm pens.
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...


 
I don't know the origin of it but my wife has been using hers for about 4 years and the click mechanism has been flawless, that's why I kind of like it. 
It is a gel-writer only because a refill with gel ink is sent with it, you can put in about any parker style ballpoint refill including the Schmidt easywriter 9000s we all like so much.

People who want a beefier slimline (7mm pen) might look at the Patrizio - shorter tubes, fancier cap and clip, different centerband but same assemply techniques.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably ten percent of our sales are slimlines or comforts with the 'fancy' clips and centerbands.  It does seem that quality is more of an issue with these kits than other styles.  We rarely see plating problems (although we will never ever buy 'copper' again).  Most of the problems that we see are related to tube size.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 29, 2011)

*style*

Maybe I should start selling slims with a comfort ring added....make whichever pleases you....I don't sell comforts because even though I like them personally I can't seem to sell them and they're only a few cents more per kit than slimlines.


----------



## soligen (Apr 29, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> It is a gel-writer only because a refill with gel ink is sent with it, you can put in about any parker style ballpoint refill including the Schmidt easywriter 9000s we all like so much.


 
This refers to the slimline pro. The Private Reserve Easyflow 9000 will not fit this kit. The sticker on the barrel of the refill makes it too fat to go in through the nib coupler. If the schmidt has a sticker, it is likely too fat too.

Of course, you could peal off the sticker, or try to drill out the coupler.

The slimline pro's I used were from PSI about 11 months ago.  I just made my last one a couple weeks ago and encountered this.


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had very good luck with the regular gold, chrome and copper slimline pens. I do find that corian or acrylics are more popular than wood, but that is just my personal demographic. Yours may vary.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Really*



soligen said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a gel-writer only because a refill with gel ink is sent with it, you can put in about any parker style ballpoint refill including the Schmidt easywriter 9000s we all like so much.
> ...


Well that could be BUT I have Private Reservce EasyFlow 9000's that do not have a sticker (the label is printed on) on the barrel and it works just fine in my spouses Slimline Pro.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 29, 2011)

At one time the slimline pro  was actually named .the 'Gel Writer Pro'. I'm glad you wife has had good luck with hers. That has not been my experience but I've not purchased any since the name change.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





Smitty37 said:


> It is a gel-writer only because a refill with gel ink is sent with it, you can put.


----------



## concho_joe (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the kit because it is cheaper and more usable pen for the everyday person to use, day in and day out.


----------

